# Tamron lenses --> annoying zoom ring



## Alrik89 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

i got my hands on some Tamron lenses recently, concrete the 24-70mm, the 70-300mm and the 70-200mm VC. And there is an issue, i want to talk about: the zoom ring. What's bothering me is the fact, that the zoom ring isn't close to the camera, it is switched with the focus ring and sits at the far end of the lens now. So i've got to stretch out my left arm way more to reach the zoom ring. I'm uncomfortable with it, because in my feeling it is much less stable than if i grab the zoom near the camera. Furthermore the focus ring sits so close next to the zoom ring, i nearly turned it too, when i grabed and turned the zoom ring.

I thing, the tamron lenses are totally interesting, but there issues are really bothering me. 
What about you? Did you have any concerns about the arrangement of the rings on your tamron lenses, especially when you were coming from the canon counterpart? How did you deal with it? Or was it never disturbing for you?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 18, 2014)

+1 on your remarks. However, also canon has a few lenses I which they changed the zoom and the focus ring.

What I also don't like is the fact that the zoom ring is behaving the opposite compared to canon. For this reason I was frequently missing a shot with my tamron 18-270 as I did zoom in the wrong direction.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2014)

Alrik89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i got my hands on some Tamron lenses recently, concrete the 24-70mm, the 70-300mm and the 70-200mm VC. And there is an issue, i want to talk about: the zoom ring. What's bothering me is the fact, that the zoom ring isn't close to the camera, it is switched with the focus ring and sits at the far end of the lens now. So i've got to stretch out my left arm way more to reach the zoom ring. I'm uncomfortable with it, because in my feeling it is much less stable than if i grab the zoom near the camera. Furthermore the focus ring sits so close next to the zoom ring, i nearly turned it too, when i grabed and turned the zoom ring.
> 
> ...



I own the Tamron 24-70 and some Canon. Including the 70-300L that is different from the other Canon lenses in regard of the zoom ring. I know my lenses and got used to the differences among them. I enjoy too much of the quality of those lenses (those that are different) that the 'issue' with the zoomring did not drive me to sell them.


----------



## Alrik89 (Jul 18, 2014)

FEBS said:


> What I also don't like is the fact that the zoom ring is behaving the opposite compared to canon. For this reason I was frequently missing a shot with my tamron 18-270 as I did zoom in the wrong direction.



That's funny, that is not an issue for me.


----------



## candc (Jul 18, 2014)

i prefer it with the zoom ring on the front. especially with heavy lenses. better support and you can use your pinky and thumb for focus fine tuning i guess i just got used to it that way.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 18, 2014)

+1 I prefer zoom rings at the front and focus rings towards the rear too. But either way doesn't worry me. You'll get used to it, it's impact on shooting is very small.


----------



## procentje20 (Jul 18, 2014)

candc said:


> i prefer it with the zoom ring on the front. especially with heavy lenses. better support and you can use your pinky and thumb for focus fine tuning i guess i just got used to it that way.



Same here, Especially with the 150-600, where you need to support it further from the camera anyway when shooting hand held. It takes some getting used to I guess, but its not as hard to master as the 100-400 push pull system where you keep overzooming the focal length you want.


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer it with the zoom ring on the front. especially with heavy lenses. better support and you can use your pinky and thumb for focus fine tuning i guess i just got used to it that way.
> ...



Give it some more time and practice to get used to it - it will be worth it.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 19, 2014)

...restating what I posted in a different thread: I own the now-outdated Tamron 200-500. Its focus ring is right next to the body of the camera. When using a tripod (or even a monopod), I rather enjoyed the close proximity of the focus ring. I think my pictures did, too.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 19, 2014)

FEBS said:


> +1 on your remarks. However, also canon has a few lenses I which they changed the zoom and the focus ring.
> 
> What I also don't like is the fact that the zoom ring is behaving the opposite compared to canon. For this reason I was frequently missing a shot with my tamron 18-270 as I did zoom in the wrong direction.



They are the same direction as nikon. Since I primarily use the tamron 70-200 and canon 100-400 I hardly notice that it's opposite of most canons.


----------

